# Wild Boar



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone got problem wild pigs tearin up crops or anything in E.Tn. I'm near knoxville but can get to pretty much a 110 mile radius of knoxville.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 5, 2008)

We got em at our deer camp, They are very destructive. They can trash a lot of area in short time. Some of our small timber that is about 3 years old they have uprooted and pushed over many of the trees. They have made a mess of a lot of the timber we hunt on.


----------

